# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Letersia E  Vjeter Shqiptare

## Kallmeti

*Lekë Matrënga* ( 1560 - 1619 ) 
Këngë e përshpirtëshme

Gjithëve thëres,kush do ndëlesë,
të mirë të krështë,burra gra,
mbë fjalët e Tinëzot të shihi meshë,
se s'ishtë njerii nesh çë mkatë s'kaa;
e lum kush e kujton se ka të vdesë,
e mentë bashkë mbë Tënëzonë i kaa,
se Krishti ndë parrajsit i bën pjesë,
e bën për bijr të tij e për vëlla.

(1592)

*Nikollë Filja* ( 1671 - 1769 ) 

Durtilja

Mori e zgledhura ndër zonjat,
ktë vo t'artënë kurorë,
t'cilnë na t'dhuruam n'dorë,
ti në qiell ngrijna neve.

Vash' e kuqe e rodhustane
më ruash,ill,o diell,hënë,
xhil i bardh' e trëndafile,
s'Inzot nuse,ëm' e bile,
prind si ti s'jan' të lipismë.

Ki kujdes për ne t'mavrismë!
Zëmra jote lipsiare
t'ligat tona s'vareft' fare;
po t'ndëlemë,nj' dit' na thrret
te Parrajsi ku na 

*Jul Variboba* ( 1724 - 1768 ) 

_Gjella e Shën Mërisë virgjër_

Oj jet' e ëmbël,o Shën Mëri,
vjershin e ri ea na mbiso;
si do shurbier,si ti t'pëlkier,
ti bashk' mene nga e këndo.

Na ning dimi ti të vandonjim,
ti të nderonjim si meriton;
se je fanmirë se na do mirë,
këta ti thomi,këjo baston.

Cili njeri sa i lart' je,
sa gracje ke,mund nimëronjë?
Vet' Zoti inë ti di vandinë,
jatër gjuhë s'di ti këndonjë.

Nd'atë dikret çi fjet karta,
vetëm sa lart ti qeve vënë;
neve të tjerët të bjerrt',të mjerët,
gjarpri mëkatat na pat ngrënë.

E bër' aposta për Tënzonë,
shkele Dimonë,i re pir mort;
ti vetëm qeve porsa u leve,
ndi trut' ia ngjoke,ia ngjoke fort.

Jot ëm' Shin Ana me Shin Xhakinë
fimilë s'kinë e,pjot me lot,
e shertëruan,e agjëruan,
ashtu ti bjetin ka Inzot.

Me vute e meshë e raciuna,
me divuciuna e me hjidhi,
të kunçipirti,të parturti
Shin Ana e mirë ndi pjakëri.

Kur ti u leve,e qiell e dhe
bëri hare ndir gjith' kundat;
haret' i solle kur ti dolle,
dolle si dielli e pamëkat.

Tri vjet u mbille ndi një kuvend
bëre kutiend ti Tënëzon';
i dhe nji lule,nji trëndafile,
i dhe të virgjrit çi lulëzon.

Andaj Zotinë tij t'u prejar,
t'u namurar e mir' të dish:
e të bekoi,të shëjtëroi,
e shpirti kurmin t'e bëri kish'.

Nj'ëmgjëll aposta të suall mbashatën,
të suall uratën ndi kit modh';
- O e lumja grua,Ti si e thua?
Ti Zoti in' për ëm' të zgjodh.

Ti rispëndove:- U'jam e virgjër
Si nji e virgjër mund jetë ëmë?
Këjo mbashatë ning ësht' uratë;
pir nji të virgjër ësht' më se nëmë.

Ëngjëlli foli:- Jo,se Zotin'
tek vete hin,ning e danon
virgjinitatet e puritatet;
tek më e nget,më e ngjaron.

Si pasikiri tek dielli hin,
ai ning e nxin,e dritëson.
Mos kij pahur,mos kij timur:
vet' Shpirti shëjt' vjen e të mbjon.

(1762)

_Kanka e të zgjuarit_

Zgjou,bir,jo më gjumë,
ngjou,se mi fjëjte shumë.
Jeta ime,xha m'u zgjo,
zgjou se bëre nino.
Vjen një legë pekurar'
pruçesion ti vizitar.
Gjegj si loznjin,si këndonjin,
dhenë e detin e gjëmonjin,
Karramunxa e fishkarole,
surdullina e rusinjole,
mirë bukur e ngular, -
o çi vjersh! Ti rikriar.
Gjegji,bir,e iu gëzo,
me kto duars i beko.
Ruaj rigale çi ti sualltin,
gjithë mandrën e rëzuatin.
Nga me dorë ti kit qengje,
çi ësht' e bardh' si nji skamëngje.
Çi ësht' e tener këjo gjiz'!
Ruaj e suall ki kaçiapriz.
E kaciqin me kit dhi
e suall ki buzëzi.
E gastratin pjot lesh
e suall ki këmbëlesh.
Ç'ësht' i ëmbël ki huall!
Erdh Nikolla e t'e suall.
Nji manure pratunere
e njo zok si kaçjulere
e nji t'egërith pëllumb
e suall Ngjisku me nji tumb
Via,bir,zgjou,pravoi,
pekurarët bekoi.
Erdh edhe nji leg' divote
tue kënduar parambote.
Ruaji,bir,e i gëzo,
zgjou se bëre nino.
Vjen Xhudita me nji gjel,
zunë fill ajo kangjel.
Suall Malita nji kapua,
e e motra nji pagua.
Pesë bracë xagarele
suall e ve Rutiçele.
Suall e bija ca këstanja,
kirgorina edhe milanja.
Suall Rakelea nji brez
se t'e ngjeshinj nd'atë mes.
Me nji fash rikamatë
erdh Suzana çi me natë.
Lia suall dica skutina,
e ca ve Carafina,
e Dilusha,çi u martua,
suall nji kez',m'e suall mua.
Ruaji gjith' e i beko,
zgjou se bëre nino.

(1762)

Parathënia e "Fjalorit" të *Frangut të Bardhë* ( 1606 - 1643 ) :  (Fragment)  Tue pasunë ditë e përditë, të dashunitë e mij, mbassi hina ndë Kolexhë, kujtuem(1) me qish(2) copë librë keshë me ndihmuem mbënjaanë gjuhënë tanë, qi po bdaretë e po bastardhohetë saa maa parë të ve(3); e maa fort me ndimuem gjithë atyne qi janë nd'urdhënitë Tinëzot e të shintesë  kishë katolike, e s'dijnë gjuhënë latine, paa të sijët askush s'munë shërbenjë si duhetë paa të madh error(4) e faj hesaapetë(5), zakonetë ë çeremoniatë e shintesë kishësë Romësë; më ndy(6) jo pak mirë me marrë e me nkëthyesë n'gjuhët cë lëtine mbë gjuhët t'arbëneshë një dicionar, qi tjetër s'ashtë veçëse nja librë, qi kaa ndë vetëhe saa fjalë e saa emëna janë e gjindenë ndë këte pjesë shekulli(7) posikuur me thanë të nierëzet e të shtazëvet e ujënavet e të malevet e të fushavet e të saa tjera  kafshëve(8), qi gjindenë ndënë qiellt, ende mbë qiellt, posikuur të Tinëzot, të engjiet e të shintënet...  I silli librë më pëlqei e m'u duk se kishte me u qenë për ndoonja ndimë, ndoonëse të pakë e të moritunë(9).  Prashtu, mbassi u daashë Kolexhiet cë Zonjësë ndë Lurijt e ershë mb'Romë pr'urdhënit të Kuvendit Shint(10) e të ndriçmit nderueshimit zot upeshkëpit Sadrimësë, tim ungjë, pr'emënë Gjeçi i Bardhë(11), fisit sinë e ndoret sonë, shumë i urtë e i vëjyeshim, i cilli, prej së dashunit të Tinëzot e së shintit Atë Papë Urbanit VIII, ashtë tash krijuem e baam argjupeshkëpi i Tivarit; e hina në Kolexhë te janë shkollarëtë, oo ata qi xanë, me vonë mbasandaj ndër të paafeet me çtuem shintenë e të vërtetënë feenë tanë,zunafijll tue këthyem këtë dicionaar mbë gjuhët tanë, e këtheva nsi(12) gjithë qish mujta; e mbassi e solla(13), m'u duk i pakë e i vogëlë, prashtu hina tue kujtuem(14) e shkrova mbe gjuhët tanë maa parë do të falunazë(15), qi kanë zakon e banjënë t'Arbëneshëtë kuur, së largu oo s'të këtje(16), mb'udhë mpiqenë, tue vumë përngjat(17) tyne ende mbë gjuhët të Latinjet; ashtu ende do proverbia oo të thana, ncë sijashit disa kanë zakon e i thonë Latinjtë e disa Taliantë; do adverbia ende, e gjithë saa kafshë janë në këtë copëzë librë, i vuna fjalë për fjalë, e maa parë mbë disa  vuna latinisht, ani(18) përngjat oo përfundit vuna arbënisht, e mbë të tjera vuuna maa parë fjalënë e rieshtnë  arbënisht, ani përfundit latinisht, ashtu qi ata qi të fëdigenë(19) e të duenë më xanë gjuhënë latine maa mirë e maa udob(20) t'u vinjë ...   ... Prej Rome, dit ndë maaj 30, ndë vietëtë Krishti 1635. Shërbëtori i zotënijsë saaj, unë D.Frangu i Bardhë,  shkollaar ndë Kolexhë të Shintesë Fee.   Shënim :   "Parathënia ..." është nxjerrë nga origjinali, që ruhet në Bibliotekën Kombëtare. Në këtë parathënie gjejmë disa  te dhëna kryesore mbi jetën e Bardhit.     Sqarime :   ( 1) Kujtuem, sjellur ndër mend,menduar. ( 2) Qish, çfarë. ( 3) Saa maa parë të ve, sa më shumë shkon koha. ( 4) Error, it. gabim, ( 5) Hesaapetë, tq. konceptet. ( 6) Mëndy, m'u duk. ( 7) Në këte pjesë shekulli, në këtë pjesë të botës, në këtë vend. ( 8) Kafshëve, sendeve. ( 9) Të moritunë, të pakë,të dobët.Lurij,(Loreto),qytet në Itali, ku ishte një kolegj, me emër "Kolegji Ilirian", që pergadiste priftërinj e misionarë edhe për Shqipërinë. Punën për fjalorin,B. e filloi duke qenë akoma nxënës. (10) Kuvendit Shint, Kuvendi i Propagandës së Shenjtë, një si organizatë e Vatikanit për propagandën fetare në vendet e ndryshme. Mbasi kreu studimet në Loreto, B. i vazhdoi ato në një seminar të Propagandës së Shenjtë ("Propaganda Fide"). (11) Gjeçi i Bardhë, vdiq më 1647. Familja e Bardhajve duket se ishte një familje priftërinjësh, që lojtën rol me rëndësi në kishën katolike të vendit tonë, veçanërisht që nga pjesa e dytë e shekullit XVI e gjer në pjesën e parë të shekullit XVII. Daja i Gjeçit, Nikolla, dhe Gjeçi vetë, patën marrë pjesë në lëvizjet kryengritëse të vendit kundër Turqisë. (12) Nsi, prej tij. (13) E solla, s përktheva. (14) Hina tue kujtuem, u vura të mendoj. (15) Të falunazë, përdhëndetje. (16) S'të këtje, së afërmi. (17) Përgjat, pranë,përkrah. (18) Ani, pastaj. (19) Fëdigenë, lodhen,përpiqen. (20) Udob, lehtë.	


Pasthënia e "Mesharit" të *Gjon Buzukut* (1555) :  U Donih Gjoni,biri hi Bdek(1) Buzukut, tue u kujtuom(2) shumë herë se gluha jonëh nukë kish gjaa të endigluom(3) ensëh shkruomit shenjtë(4), ensëh dashunit(5) sëh  botësë sanëh(6), desha me u fëdigunëh(7) për saa mujtah meh ditunëh, meh zdritunë  pak mendetë e atyneh qi t'eh endiglonjinëh, për seh ata tëh mundëh mernëh(8) saa hi naltë e hi mujtunë(9) e hi përmishëriershim(10) anshtë Zotynë atyneh qi tah duonë em  gjithëh zemërë. U lus enbas sodi maa shpesh të vinih em kishëh, përseh ju kini meh  gjegjunë(11) ordhëninë e Tinëzot. E atëh nëh enbaroshi(12), Zotynëh tëh ketëh mishërier enbii juu, e atah qi u munduonëh dierie tash maa mos u mondonjënëh.E ju t'ini tëh  zgjiedhunitë e Tinëh Zot, e përherë Zotynë kaa meh klenëh me juu: ju tueh endiekunë tëh  dërejtënë e tueh lanë tëh shtrenbënë; e këta(13) ju tueh baam,Zotynë ka me shtuom endër juu,se tëh korëtë tajh(14) tëh englatetëh(15) dierie ensëh vjelash, e të vjelëtë dierie ensë  enbiellash.  E u' maa due tëh enbaronj vepërënë teme, Tinë Zot tueh përqyem. Endëh vjetët MDLIV  njëhzet dit endëh mars zuna enfiill e enbarova endëh vjetët MDLV, endëh kallënduor V dit. E seh për fat nëh keshë kun enbëh endonjë vend fëjyem(16), u duoh tuk të jetëh fajtëh, aih qi tëh jetë maa hi ditëshim seh u', atah fajh e lus tah trajtonjëh(17) endë e mirë. Përseh nukë çuditëm seh në paça fëjyem,këjo tueh klenëh maa e para vepërë e fort e fështirëh për tëh  vepëruom enbëh gluhët tanëh. Përseh mund mund e qëllonjinë(18), se fajh të mos banjinë;  përseh përherë ëndajh tah nukë mundëh jeshëh u' tueh enbajtunëh njëh klishëh enbëh të dyy  anët mëh duhë meh shërbyem. E tash u jam enfalëh gjithëveh, e lutëni Tinëh Zonëh endeh për muoh.   Shënim :   "Pasthënia ..." është nxjerrë nga fotokopja e origjinalit,që ruhet në Bibliotekën Kombëtare, Tiranë.  Origjinali gjindet në bibliotekën e Vatikanit,Romë,me këtë shënim katalogu : R.G. Liturgia III,194. Kjo pasthënie është i vetmi dokument (deri me tani) që na mëson se kush qe autori i librit dhe kur  u përkthye e u botue ky libër.     Sqarime :   ( 1) Bdek, Benedekt. ( 2) Tue u kujtuom, tue kujtue, tue sjellë në mend. ( 3) Të endigloum, që kupton. ( 4) Ensëh shkruomit shenjtë, prej shkrimit të shenjtë, prej librave fetarë, ( 5) Ensë dashunit, prej dashurisë. ( 6) Botësë sanëh, gjindjes, popullit tonë. ( 7) Me u fëdigunëh, me u mundue, lodhë. ( 8) Tëh mundëh mernëh, të mund të marrin me mend,të marrin vesh. ( 9) Hi mujtunë, i fuqishëm. (10) Hi përmishëriershim, fort i mëshirueshëm. (11) Meh gjegjunë, me gëgjue. (12) E atëh nëh enbaroshi, e taë punë në e bëfshi,e në veprofshi kështu. (13) Këta, këtë,këtë gjë. (14) Tajh, tuaj. (15) Tëh englatetëh, të zgjatet. (16) Fëjyem, gabuar. (17) Tah trajtonjëh, ta ndreqë.Tueh klenëh etj.:kuptohet që kjo është e para vepër që përkthen Buzuku; mund të nënkuptohet edhe se ai nuk njeh tjetër vepër të përkthyer para tij. (18) Nukë mund e qëllonjinë etj., nuk mund t'ia qëllonin aq mirë punës sa të mos bënin gabim

----------


## Brari

Eshte shume interesante Dialekti i ketyre Shkrimtareve..
Diku diku tingellon gegnishte si Veriu ...e diku diku nji si e folur e CAMERISE dhe e Arbneshve te Kalabrise..

Kallmet  pergezime te sinqerta per keto xhevahire qe sjell ketu..

Suksese!

----------


## Fiori

Kete shkrim do e kaloj tek Nen forumi i Enciklopedise megjithate si informacion ka egzistuar ne faqe dhe mund ta gjeni tekLetersia Shqiptare per vizitoret e  Albasoul 


Pershendetje

----------


## shigjeta

*Leke Matrënga* (rreth v. 1560  1619). Autori me i vjeter arberesh I njohur. Lindi ne Hore te Arberesheve (Sicili) Pasi kreu studimet ne nje kolegj fetar ne Rome, u kthye ne fshatin e tij ku sherbeu sip rift. Me 1592 perktheu nga italishtrja dhe botoi ne Rome nje katekizem _E mbsuame e kërshterë_ Vepra ka rendesi te madhe, sdomos per kokumentimin e nje faze te vjeter te gjuhes se folur te arberesheve te Sicilise. Gjithashtu eshte me vlere per vjershen e shkurter botuar net e, qe eshte gjurma e pare e botuar e vjersherimit shqip.

----------

